# Colt SAA 1st serial 5848



## sunger (Jul 12, 2010)

I recently purchased this gun, and naturally I am interested in getting as close a relationship as I can to Custer and the 7th Cavalry.
I have a 3 page Kopec letter stating it is in the prime Custer range, but I am wondering where else a novice like myself can gather knowledgable and reliable information. 
thanks for any pointers you can offer.
Steve


----------

